# x11-xorg-1.7.6 and no graphic on nvidia card [unsoved]

## jonfr

After I did update to xorg-server 1.7.6 I can't get any graphic on one of my computers. It always fail.

Current installed xorg-server.

```
emerge -s xorg-server

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : xorg-server ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-base/xorg-server

      Latest version available: 1.7.6

      Latest version installed: 1.7.6

      Size of files: 4,812 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org X servers

      License:       MIT

```

Currently installed grapich card.

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
```

Here is the error log.

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34 i686

Current Operating System: Linux saturn 2.6.29 #1 Wed Jul 14 23:23:12 GMT 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3 udev

Build Date: 14 July 2010  03:28:35PM

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 15 00:27:41 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(==) No device specified for screen "Screen 1".

        Using the first device section listed.

(**) |   |-->Device "Standard VGA"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

(**) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

       /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Loader magic: 0x81fde80

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0221:1462:0130 nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe8000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435$

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "vga"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vga

(II) UnloadModule: "vga"

(EE) Failed to load module "vga" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.5.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Here is the xorg.conf.

```
# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Nvidia"

    Driver      "nv"

    VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

What is the best  way for me to fix this ?

Thanks for the help.

----------

## cdstealer

It looks like you just need to reinstall your display drivers.

If you are using "generic" driver (as shown in your xorg.conf).

emerge -av x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

Or if you want to use actual Nvidia driver (don't forget to change "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf)

emerge -av x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

----------

## rh1

 *Quote:*   

> After I did update to xorg-server 1.7.6

 

After updating xorg-server, it's always a good idea to rebuild all drivers , you can use this command for convenience:

```
emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/)
```

----------

## jonfr

When I was trying to rebuild the driver set, I got this error.

```
make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904/work/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904/libxvmc'

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/xo$

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/xo$

mkdir .libs

mkdir .libs

mkdir: cannot create directory `.libs': File exists

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/drm -I$

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/xorg -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/drm -I$

In file included from /usr/include/libdrm/drm.h:611,

                 from /usr/include/libdrm/via_drm.h:27,

                 from ../src/via_xvmc.h:29,

                 from viaXvMCPriv.h:34,

                 from viaLowLevel.c:34:

/usr/include/libdrm/drm_mode.h:311: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'uint32_t'

make[2]: *** [libchromeXvMC_la-viaLowLevel.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f .deps/libchromeXvMC_la-driDrawable.Tpo .deps/libchromeXvMC_la-driDrawable.Plo

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904/work/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904/libxvmc'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904/work/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904 failed:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   emake failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line 3266:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line 4118:  Called x-modular_src_make

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line 4156:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m       emake || die "emake failed"

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904',

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904/temp/environme$

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904/work/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904'

```

----------

## paulusbrand

You are trying to install a driver for via card. You have an nvidia card. Have you set the VIDEO_CARDS and INPUT_DEVICES variables in make.conf?

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse evdev keyboard"

Is what i would do.

----------

## idella4

As the above helper said;

```

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome

```

says you are installing xf86-video-openchrome.  You initial xorg.conf cited the driver nv.

You need be emerging xf86-video-nv or to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

Adjust 

INPUT_DEVICES variables in make.conf? 

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv v4l" 

Re-post

----------

## paulusbrand

INPUT_DEVICES in make.conf works fine for me.

INPUT_DEVICES

Besides that, why don't you use de "nouveau" driver for your Nvidia card?

----------

